# My collection*pic heavy*



## MAC Mel (May 25, 2006)

Hey guys, here's my collection. Not much...but  I have more coming in the mail. I'll definately update. =) enjoy! 

I'm in need of a new traincase...a BIGGER one! lol






my little traincase










eye shadows





piggies





pallettes/LE





blush/msf





lipstick/lipgellies/lipglass






shadesticks/eyeliners/lipliners






brushes





misc.


----------



## angelwings (May 25, 2006)

You have a lovely collection


----------



## simar (May 25, 2006)

nice collection!! i love all of ur lippies and cheek colours.


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## MAC Mel (May 25, 2006)

thanks..=)


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow! I love your collection. Absolutely 100 Proof.

All your shadows are choice shadows. Love the colors..We could actually exchange.

Great brushes. You should pick up  222 and 224 though..they are great.

Very diverse lip collection..loads of shades..love it...you are really on your way...Excellent.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 7, 2006)

nice collection!! where did u get the jars your pigments are in??


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice Collection You Did Good


----------



## Tira-Misu (Jun 10, 2006)

Not much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its perfect!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Mel* 
_Hey guys..here's my collection..not much but...enjoy!_

 
Not much?? That is a TON! I have collection envy right now


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 23, 2006)

What's that thing at the bottom of the last pic?

Looks like a lipstick but much longer! lol


----------



## MAC Mel (Nov 8, 2006)

*updated*


----------



## MAC Mel (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 

 
_nice collection!! where did u get the jars your pigments are in??_

 
got it from the mac counter...I have friends there so they usually give like a handfull


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 8, 2006)

not much??? lol!!!.. that's a great collection!


----------



## MAC Mel (Nov 10, 2006)

compare to everyone on here..this is nothing haha..


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

oh no 
I can't see the pictures
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I 'd love to see your amazing collection


----------

